# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  how does vlookup works in lotus spreadsheet?

## yulia33

im familiar with vlookup in ms.excel but ive been trying for hours in lotus symphony
any ideas?
first i cant select the column, i had to choose the entire array from A1:B1048576.
i tried to limit my array to max 1000 rows (A1:B1000).

but it just doesnt work

----------


## MrShorty

Based on this file from IBM's Lotus support page (http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoce.../04060109.html ), the Lotus VLOOKUP function appears to operate exactly the same as Excel's VLOOKUP function. Their example function shows a lookup array limited to 100 rows, so I see nothing in this that would suggest that Lotus demands full column references. I expect there is something else going on. You might want to find a Lotus support community and see if they can explain the behavior you are seeing.

----------

